# Mahler: Symphony No. 10 (Samale-Mazzuca)



## Luukas (Apr 1, 2016)

Hello everybody!

I have tried to find a full score of Mahler's Symphony No. 10 (performing version by Samale/Mazzuca). I sent a direct message to Nicola Samale about six months ago but I'm still waiting for the answer. Please, tell me where I can purchase the score!


----------



## Mahlerite555 (Aug 27, 2016)

That's a crappy version anyway, just go for Cooke.


----------



## Luukas (Apr 1, 2016)

Mahlerite555 said:


> That's a crappy version anyway, just go for Cooke.


Yes, I have done that. I have the full score (Faber Music) and few CDs. But I want to read and study the mentioned Samale/Mazzucca version.


----------



## Mahlerite555 (Aug 27, 2016)

I think you'll have an extremely hard time getting your hands on that score. You'll probably end up giving up.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Mahlerite555 said:


> That's a crappy version anyway, just go for Cooke.


Cooke I, II, or III?


----------



## Mahlerite555 (Aug 27, 2016)

Vaneyes said:


> Cooke I, II, or III?


Go for Cooke IX. I particularly like his treatment of recitativo in the 7th movement.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Mahlerite555 said:


> Go for Cooke IX. I particularly like his treatment of recitativo in the 7th movement.


----------



## Guest (Sep 2, 2016)

Vaneyes said:


>


Nice to see you Vaneyes.:lol:


----------



## Mahlerite555 (Aug 27, 2016)

Vaneyes said:


> Cooke I, II, or III?


----------



## Luukas (Apr 1, 2016)

Mahlerite555 said:


> I think you'll have an extremely hard time getting your hands on that score. You'll probably end up giving up.


Yeah, perhaps you're right. But why the score remains unpublished? There are at least two recordings (Sieghart/Exton and Slatkin/RCA) and recently the version has been in the concerts programs. I think that musicians and music lovers will need a printed score which should be on sale. Guys, I'm serious. 
However I found the score here: http://catalog.nypl.org/search/o78172230.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Isn't the Slatkin recording Mazetti I?


----------



## Becca (Feb 5, 2015)

Slatkin did record the original (1989) Mazzetti version and, to my knowledge, is the only version he did.


----------



## arpeggio (Oct 4, 2012)

*Revised Mazzetti*

Jesus López-Cobos recorded the revised Mazzetti with Cincinnati on Telarc.

See: http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/Drilldown?name_id1=7537&name_role1=1&comp_id=18987&genre=66&bcorder=195&name_id=56298&name_role=3


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

arpeggio said:


> Jesus López-Cobos recorded the revised Mazzetti with Cincinnati on Telarc.
> 
> See: http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/Drilldown?name_id1=7537&name_role1=1&comp_id=18987&genre=66&bcorder=195&name_id=56298&name_role=3


That's my personal favorite.


----------



## Reichstag aus LICHT (Oct 25, 2010)

Mahlerite555 said:


> Go for Cooke IX. I particularly like his treatment of recitativo in the 7th movement.


Nah. It's just a rip-off of the finale of Shostakovich's 11th Symphony.

You, of all people, should have spotted that


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

These are the most sold ones, but then again I think you know that Luukas

http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/sm/composer|2525~work|80210-b


----------



## Luukas (Apr 1, 2016)

Yes, I know that. And the work there is just the Adagio, the first movement of the symphony. I'll try to find the score anyway.


----------

